
Color App Is Universally Slammed, Especially By One Reviewer - frossie
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/03/color-app-universally-slammed-reviewer/
======
nhangen
At first I thought - that's too bad...people really are taking their anger out
on the wrong people.

But by the end of the review, I had totally bought in to the fact that maybe
we've found the thing we love to hate so much that it will blow up in our
faces.

